# Walk to the shore *pic heavy*



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

OK will this will certainly be a pic heavy thread LOL. It's been windy here the last few days, but sunny and warm, and I had completely forgotten about Todd's love of waves. We rarely go to the beach during the winter, where he most often sees waves, and rarely is it warm enough to go down on the shore here to see the waves. So yeah, on our last two walks, Todd's been having such fun! He hates water, and getting wet, yet he loves waves figure that one out! He loves to be splashed with waves, and eat the spray, I don't get it, but he seems to get kicks out of seeing the waves hit the rocks...so yeah...here we go!
This was yesterday...








































Breagha's smile (I absolutely love this):








Todd (you can see his man-boobs here LOL, he has these two flappy bits under his belly):

























More coming in next post..


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

Running (in this pose it looks like Breagha's just fallen over, she hadn't, I assume it was just the way she was running, I never noticed it till I got home!):
















PLayful:








Todd enjoying the waves:
























































More coming in next post...


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

The waves:








































And then the rock pools were completely calm:








Walking back:








Then Todd went back down to the shore, naughty boy:









More coming in next post...


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

Then these next few were today's walk down there...
















The largest rockpool down there:
























More coming in next post...


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

Then I was trying to get a nice photo of the doglets together...but somebody stuck his tongue out...








Then he yawned...








Then she stuck her tongue out!








So I gave in LOL.
That's all, hope you enjoyed seeing them!


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

what fantastic pics, it looks like a great place to go, your dogs are lovely


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2008)

gorgeous dogs i love greyhounds,lovely pics very tranquil


----------



## leanne (Apr 2, 2008)

lovely pics and gorg dogs looks like you have fun going down there and it looks like nice weather LOL


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

wow,,great pictures,lovely dogs,,lovely sunny day blue sky,,,,,,,,,awww i wish i was there,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## griffpan (Feb 2, 2008)

fab pics and dogs  your place looks fantastic for walks my lot would love it


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2008)

wat brilliant pictures, nice place indeedy...i really liked the smiling pic lol...brilliant.


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

great pics!

Where abouts in Scotland are the Hebrides?


----------



## foxylady (Jan 16, 2008)

Loads of pic's, they are great pic's and looks like the dogs enjoyed themself's


----------



## Smudgeypants (Mar 21, 2008)

great pics,,,


----------



## englishrose943 (Feb 7, 2008)

Brilliant pics and great dogs too. Looks like everyone had fun.


----------



## Paula C (Mar 25, 2008)

Wow big pics lol but great ones


----------

